# Champaign Co.



## shroomermagic (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## shroomermagic (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## ohiojoeshroomer (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice finds and cool pics!

Where did you find those? In Woods? Edge of woods, mature woods? High ground? Low moist ground? Base of dead elms?


----------



## shroomermagic (Apr 27, 2014)

In woods, Low Moisture, most were found around small cherry trees


----------



## ohiojoeshroomer (Apr 26, 2014)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice finds, public or private land? I hunt in Champaign also.


----------

